# Does any have any experience with PIV (Positive input ventilation systems)?



## the_proper_restorer (Jan 28, 2017)

I have been reading up in a couple of places about PIV Systems and was wondering if anyone has any stories on how effective they are and are they worth the money?

Our new home has really poor humidity levels and we've had someone survey the house for injecting the walls. They did however advise a PIV system instead.

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have always lived in circa 1890 homes and my problem was always too much fresh air input. New houses are tight and I can see the need. I don&#8217;t have any information to add but will be following along. I have always said I felt healthier in our old inefficient homes than when I stayed in very tightly built homes. Especially up north here where we seal ourselves inside for 4 months straight. 

Others will be along.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2017)

Poor humidity, too much, too little?
Inject walls, insulation?


----------



## the_proper_restorer (Feb 2, 2017)

I've been shopping around a bit. Does anyone have any experience with this?

http://www.mouldremoving.com/products/nuaire-drimaster-piv-unit/


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2017)

I have no experience with it but I don't think I like it.
You have fans , range hood, bathroom, dryer all taking air out of the house, so air is needed but that can be done with a intake vent, with a filter if you like.
The last thing you want is leaks that put moist inside air into wall cavities and insulation. and if you add pressure to a house that is the chance you are taking.


----------

